# Mandala shipping



## jonesfarm (Nov 11, 2011)

Does Mandala ship to the States ?
I realize that they are shut down till early 2012 but I would prefer to purchase from them if at all possible


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 11, 2011)

Yes they do.  However there is no real advantage to ordering directing from them over their resellers.


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 12, 2011)

jonesfarm said:
			
		

> Does Mandala ship to the States ?
> I realize that they are shut down till early 2012 but I would prefer to purchase from them if at all possible



The shop from Mandala only opens in January and stays opened just a few months but from my experience is worthy the wait.

The seeds are cheapear from Mandala Shop, they usually offer Safari Mix and some new releases are just there.

For 2012 they are going to release fem seeds :aok:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 12, 2011)

There really is no advantage to waiting to order from Mandalas directly.  Mandala does not sell the seeds cheaper than their resellers.  All the strains are available at their resellers.  You can get Safari Mix at their resellers and I am sure that the fems are going to be available at their resellers.  I have purchased Mandala seeds numerous times, sometimes directly from Mandala, sometimes not.  There is no difference in the seeds and prices and there is no valid reason to wait until 2012 to get seeds directly from Mandala if you want them now.


----------



## bho_expertz (Nov 12, 2011)

Sorry THG ...

Price at Mandala Website for 8 Miles High - 25&#8364;
Price at Attitude Website for 8 Miles High - 30.33&#8364;

Price at Mandala Website for Satori - 35&#8364;
Price at Attitude Website for Satori - 42.01&#8364;

All Mandala strains are cheapear in Mandala Shop then any reseller.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks, BHO.  However, I can say I have never paid more at a reseller than I did at Mandala's site.  

Also, it is not that way everywhere--the prices from Everybodydoesit is 22.88 euro for all Mandala strains.  Also, I would say that if you want 8 Miles High seeds and can find them anywhere you had better snatch them up.  Mandala's website lists them as sold out until 2013.


----------



## jonesfarm (Nov 22, 2011)

Thank you for your feed back goddess and and Devil .I;min no hurry I'm planning to get a seed base ready to do outdoor in the spring and then set up indoors next fall
 I;ll check out everybody does it


----------

